
Are my favorite bartenders going to be sent to jail? - timr
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/mbauer/detail?entry_id=57788&tsp=1
======
dgordon
This reminds me of the book "Everything I Want To Do Is Illegal" by Joel
Salatin.

------
throw_away
thank god I don't live in SF. one of my favorite drinks as of late is a
habanero-infused tequila concoction.

------
balding_n_tired
"swordfish"

~~~
n2linux
I wish I could vote your comment up a thousand times.

